# British Shows you're hooked on.....



## Dhara

Downton Abbey
Luther
Hinterland
George Gently
Jack Taylor
Call The Midwife
Foyles War


----------



## Dhara

Broadchurch
Wire in the Blood
Trial and Retribution
Last Tango in Halifax
The Fall
The Bletchly Circle
Touching Evil


----------



## NYcarbineer

I miss the good old days when BBC America actually had some British content.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Who

Others as well, but they're all reruns


----------



## Dhara

I just watch Netflix, which I love because no ads.


----------



## irosie91

Punch and Judy


----------



## Dhara

irosie91 said:


> Punch and Judy


Never heard of it.   Thanks.


----------



## irosie91

Dhara said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
Click to expand...


oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???    
  how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
  puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?


----------



## Hugo Furst

I'm kinda upset they killed off almost everyone in Torchwood.

But, since Capt Jack won't die for a few thousand years, It may make a comeback


----------



## irosie91

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'm kinda upset they killed off almost everyone in Torchwood.
> 
> But, since Capt Jack won't die for a few thousand years, It may make a comeback



I heard that there is MORE   "upstairs----/    downstairs"    ?


----------



## Hugo Furst

irosie91 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda upset they killed off almost everyone in Torchwood.
> 
> But, since Capt Jack won't die for a few thousand years, It may make a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that there is MORE   "upstairs----/    downstairs"    ?
Click to expand...


Never got into it.

I'm more into British comedy and Sci Fy


----------



## Dhara

Vera.  Love it.


----------



## Dhara

irosie91 said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???
> how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
> puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?
Click to expand...

I do not claim to be an anglophile.  I didn't read the Mayor of Casterbridge or Fanny Hill.  I drink tea--PG Tips or Barry's.  I know Punch and Judy were a carnival act I just never watched.


----------



## Harry Dresden

i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....


----------



## Dhara

Harry Dresden said:


> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....


I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dhara said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
Click to expand...

it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....


----------



## Carla_Danger

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War





I just finished Downton Abbey.


----------



## MaryL

I, Claudius. Danger UXB. Dr. Who with the scarf (Tom Baker), Doc Martin. Top gear, Antiques road show with Fiona Bruce.


----------



## Dhara

Harry Dresden said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
Click to expand...

You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.


----------



## MaryL

The original Poldark. Brideshead Revisited.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dhara said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
Click to expand...

if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)


----------



## Dhara

Harry Dresden said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
Click to expand...

I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dhara said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
Click to expand...

give Copper a try.....have you ever seen a good Canadian show called "The Murdock Mysteries"?.....takes place in Toronto around 1900.....


----------



## Dhara

Harry Dresden said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> 
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> give Copper a try.....have you ever seen a good Canadian show called "The Murdock Mysteries"?.....takes place in Toronto around 1900.....
Click to expand...

I tried it but I didn't get into it.  It seemed too American lOL.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dhara said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> give Copper a try.....have you ever seen a good Canadian show called "The Murdock Mysteries"?.....takes place in Toronto around 1900.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried it but I didn't get into it.  It seemed too American lOL.
Click to expand...

Canada has real good TV Industry going......


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Downtown Abbey
Sherlock
The Musketeers 
Luther
The Missing
Foyle's War
The World at War (best WWII documentary ever made)


----------



## NYcarbineer

There's a lot of British drama hiding out on youtube. 

Jewel in the Crown is rerunning on pbs Sunday nights.

Life on Mars and the sequel Ashes to Ashes are really good.  Life is on youtube but it's a really bad recording.


----------



## Penelope

MaryL said:


> I, Claudius. Danger UXB. Dr. Who with the scarf (Tom Baker), Doc Martin. Top gear, Antiques road show with Fiona Bruce.



I like Doc Martin too.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

The two best shows ever in my book are these two brit-coms:

1. As Time Goes By
2. Coupling


----------



## Dekster

I watch a lot of Brit TV.  _Vicious_ is probably my favorite I am still working my way through.


----------



## Mindful

You should watch Dad's Army.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

If its available over there I recommend Tom Jones and Vanity Fair both by the BBC.
Excellent adaptations which are pretty faithful to the novels.


----------



## OldLady

Last Tango in Halifax
Doc Martin
Downton Abby (all done, alas)
That baking competition is good, too


----------



## MaryL

Fawlty Towers, Sherlock Holmes with Jeremy Brett. And the "Accent of man" series with Dr. Bronowski.


----------



## GHook93

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War



Humans. It was only one season, but it was a heck of a good first season and the concept is amazing.


----------



## Mindful

Interesting that you get Call the Midwife, and Foyle's War.

Hope you get The Night Manager, and Happy Valley soon. Also, Grantchester. Great stuff coming out of British  television just lately.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War



How are you getting these programmes? Do you have something like a BBC Channel in America or are you watching on Netflix?

Do you get "Silent Witness"? We don't watch much BBC1 or BBC2, we do watch stuff on BBC4, depending, usually the historical and crime documentaries:

"Murder By Gaslight", notorious crime cases from 19th Century, and very good series on Abstract Art they had, and also good ones on Ancient Rome and Ancient Egypt.

They have BBC Collections here to watch on BBC iPlayer, not sure if you can use BBC iPlayer in America, but have a go if you're interested it might work:

This is the 6 episodes of "Murder By Gaslight":

BBC iPlayer  - Murder By Gaslight

This is the full BBC Collections:

BBC iPlayer  - BBC Four Collections


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???
> how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
> puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not claim to be an anglophile.  I didn't read the Mayor of Casterbridge or Fanny Hill.  I drink tea--PG Tips or Barry's.  I know Punch and Judy were a carnival act I just never watched.
Click to expand...


You don't claim to be Anglophile and you drink PG Tips....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Harry Dresden said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> 
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> give Copper a try.....have you ever seen a good Canadian show called "The Murdock Mysteries"?.....takes place in Toronto around 1900.....
Click to expand...


"The Murdoch Mysteries" I've seen some of these, they're not on BBC but on one of the satellite channels that I can't remember name of, but yes, very atmospheric stuff.


----------



## Dhara

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???
> how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
> puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not claim to be an anglophile.  I didn't read the Mayor of Casterbridge or Fanny Hill.  I drink tea--PG Tips or Barry's.  I know Punch and Judy were a carnival act I just never watched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't claim to be Anglophile and you drink PG Tips....
Click to expand...

And Barry's Tea.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???
> how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
> puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not claim to be an anglophile.  I didn't read the Mayor of Casterbridge or Fanny Hill.  I drink tea--PG Tips or Barry's.  I know Punch and Judy were a carnival act I just never watched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't claim to be Anglophile and you drink PG Tips....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Barry's Tea.
Click to expand...


I've never heard of Barry's Tea. I like tea, Twinings, Darjeeling exquisite:

Darjeeling

Also I like Twinings Lady Grey, Twinings Assam and Twinings Traditional Afternoon Tea.


----------



## Dhara

All good ones.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???
> how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
> puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not claim to be an anglophile.  I didn't read the Mayor of Casterbridge or Fanny Hill.  I drink tea--PG Tips or Barry's.  I know Punch and Judy were a carnival act I just never watched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't claim to be Anglophile and you drink PG Tips....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Barry's Tea.
Click to expand...


I've never seen this, it's Irish:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch and Judy
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.   Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----you ain't no anglophile.       Did you read  "The Mayor of Casterbridge"???
> how about  the novel   "FANNY HILL"??       Punch and Judy is a very traditional
> puppet show-------street carnival type thing.      Do you drink tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not claim to be an anglophile.  I didn't read the Mayor of Casterbridge or Fanny Hill.  I drink tea--PG Tips or Barry's.  I know Punch and Judy were a carnival act I just never watched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't claim to be Anglophile and you drink PG Tips....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Barry's Tea.
Click to expand...


Are you going to try BBC iPlayer in two links I have given in this thread, so I know if they work for you?


----------



## Dhara

It's strong.  Very good stuff.


----------



## MaryL

Poldark, we are talking late 70's.  And the old Monty python series, but haven't seen either in years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> It's strong.  Very good stuff.



The tea I don't like is Lapsang Souchong, I know some people like it, but to me it's not very nice.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> The original Poldark. Brideshead Revisited.



I love "Brideshead Revisited" I love anything written by Evelyn Waugh. The TV series, I think was made in 1980s, they made a film a few years ago, but as the whole book was reduced into something like 1 hour 40 minutes, so much wasn't in the film thats in the book....yet the TV series had everything and as such is majestic and wonderful cast also.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dhara said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
Click to expand...


I avoided Ripper Street, because I was afraid it might be too gory.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you getting these programmes? Do you have something like a BBC Channel in America or are you watching on Netflix?
> 
> Do you get "Silent Witness"? We don't watch much BBC1 or BBC2, we do watch stuff on BBC4, depending, usually the historical and crime documentaries:
> 
> "Murder By Gaslight", notorious crime cases from 19th Century, and very good series on Abstract Art they had, and also good ones on Ancient Rome and Ancient Egypt.
> 
> They have BBC Collections here to watch on BBC iPlayer, not sure if you can use BBC iPlayer in America, but have a go if you're interested it might work:
> 
> This is the 6 episodes of "Murder By Gaslight":
> 
> BBC iPlayer  - Murder By Gaslight
> 
> This is the full BBC Collections:
> 
> BBC iPlayer  - BBC Four Collections
Click to expand...


There is BBC America (not that good, but worth it for The Graham Norton Show) PBS also. But I was surprised to see Lark Rise to Candleford  and The Midsomer Murders on a mainstream channel.

Brilliant drama coming out of BBC just lately. I watch it all via satellite. And also Filmon through the Internet. Through this last I was watching the British elections real time in Marrakech last year.


----------



## Mindful

I think PBS will be screening Indian Summers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished Ripper Street.  I thought "Copper" was American.
> 
> 
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I avoided Ripper Street, because I was afraid it might be too gory.
Click to expand...


What made you think that?

lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.

Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was on the BBC so i just assumed.....
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I haven't watched it but I will if you think it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you liked ripper i think you would like this.....early detective and forensic work in NYC....
> Copper (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Ripper and I read Brit and Scandi police procedurals alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I avoided Ripper Street, because I was afraid it might be too gory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What made you think that?
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...


I don't know, the title Ripper Street, I think lots of blood and slashing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.
> 
> Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.



Are Whitechapel and Ripper Street just about Jack The Ripper murders? You know near identical murders along with Jack The Ripper....they're known as The Whitechapel Murders, committed between 1888-1891 11 women murdered...but Scotland Yard always believed same man responsible, so Jack The Ripper could have murdered more than the 5 women:

Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BULLDOG

The BBC is doing a remake of  "Are You Being Served?"  with the old lady with multicolor hair that always talked about her pussy,   and you can sometimes catch "Keeping Up Appearances". late night on weekends. Hyacinth is a hoot.


----------



## Dhara

Happy Valley is excellent  Police procedural and great character studies.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.
> 
> Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Whitechapel and Ripper Street just about Jack The Ripper murders? You know near identical murders along with Jack The Ripper....they're known as The Whitechapel Murders, committed between 1888-1891 11 women murdered...but Scotland Yard always believed same man responsible, so Jack The Ripper could have murdered more than the 5 women:
> 
> Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Whitechapel is set in modern times.  Ripper St. isn't really about Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.
> 
> Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Whitechapel and Ripper Street just about Jack The Ripper murders? You know near identical murders along with Jack The Ripper....they're known as The Whitechapel Murders, committed between 1888-1891 11 women murdered...but Scotland Yard always believed same man responsible, so Jack The Ripper could have murdered more than the 5 women:
> 
> Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

read this Lucy......Ripper Street - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NoNukes

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War


Love Luther, liked Jack Taylor.


----------



## NoNukes

Dhara said:


> I just watch Netflix, which I love because no ads.


Never watch TV other than Netflix. Have no cable, have not had cable for 25 years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.
> 
> Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Whitechapel and Ripper Street just about Jack The Ripper murders? You know near identical murders along with Jack The Ripper....they're known as The Whitechapel Murders, committed between 1888-1891 11 women murdered...but Scotland Yard always believed same man responsible, so Jack The Ripper could have murdered more than the 5 women:
> 
> Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitechapel is set in modern times.  Ripper St. isn't really about Jack the Ripper.
Click to expand...


Oh okay, so I'll take a look at it then.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Harry Dresden said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.
> 
> Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Whitechapel and Ripper Street just about Jack The Ripper murders? You know near identical murders along with Jack The Ripper....they're known as The Whitechapel Murders, committed between 1888-1891 11 women murdered...but Scotland Yard always believed same man responsible, so Jack The Ripper could have murdered more than the 5 women:
> 
> Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read this Lucy......Ripper Street - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Okay thanks, that seems alright, meaning I won't need to hide under the bed!


----------



## NYcarbineer

NoNukes said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War
> 
> 
> 
> Love Luther, liked Jack Taylor.
Click to expand...


I couldn't find Jack Taylor free so I haven't watched it, lol.

A show that isn't Brit but Australian but still pretty good is Jack Irish, with Guy Pearce in the lead.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitechapel.  Another Ripper take but a pretty good one.
> 
> Birdsong.  Very gory, very sad.  Eddie Redmayne in a surprising role, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Whitechapel and Ripper Street just about Jack The Ripper murders? You know near identical murders along with Jack The Ripper....they're known as The Whitechapel Murders, committed between 1888-1891 11 women murdered...but Scotland Yard always believed same man responsible, so Jack The Ripper could have murdered more than the 5 women:
> 
> Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitechapel is set in modern times.  Ripper St. isn't really about Jack the Ripper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, so I'll take a look at it then.
Click to expand...


Finding ripper shows without the blood and gore is quite a trick.  good luck.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper', 

the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Endeavour is great. The Last Kingdom is really good too. Poldark, Shetland, Peakey Blinders.  My list would be too big lol.  Started watching Julian Fellowes new show Doctor Thorne.  Jury is still out on that one though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.



Is it gory or isn't gory?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
Click to expand...


It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.
Click to expand...


I'll watch it then thanks. I've read about him, Peter Sutcliffe, I think from memory the police had chance to catch him nine times. WTF?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CremeBrulee said:


> Endeavour is great. The Last Kingdom is really good too. Poldark, Shetland, Peakey Blinders.  My list would be too big lol.  Started watching Julian Fellowes new show Doctor Thorne.  Jury is still out on that one though.



Julian Fellowes is a good writer, he wrote "Downton Abbey", although I only watched sporadic episodes and not whole series.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.
Click to expand...


I've watched half an hour, I'll watch the rest later. However, already staggering, also the women who survived the attacks, two shown so far, a miracle they survived. With DNA and modern forensics, I think they'd have caught Peter Sutcliffe much earlier.


----------



## guno

keeping up appearances 

are you being served

east enders


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've watched half an hour, I'll watch the rest later. However, already staggering, also the women who survived the attacks, two shown so far, a miracle they survived. With DNA and modern forensics, I think they'd have caught Peter Sutcliffe much earlier.
Click to expand...


A (very) fictionalized version was made 'Red Riding 1980', part of the Red Riding trilogy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've watched half an hour, I'll watch the rest later. However, already staggering, also the women who survived the attacks, two shown so far, a miracle they survived. With DNA and modern forensics, I think they'd have caught Peter Sutcliffe much earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A (very) fictionalized version was made 'Red Riding 1980', part of the Red Riding trilogy.
Click to expand...


I've not heard of the Red Riding trilogy before.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NYcarbineer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.
Click to expand...


So I've now watched the whole documentary. I found it jaw-dropping about the shambles the police investigation was, the documentary fascinating but harrowing.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in fact into the 'ripper' stuff you need to watch this documentary, about a totally different 'ripper',
> 
> the so-called Yorkshire Ripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it gory or isn't gory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a documentary that is very matter of fact.  A very chilling true story about police screw ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I've now watched the whole documentary. I found it jaw-dropping about the shambles the police investigation was, the documentary fascinating but harrowing.
Click to expand...


Harrowing is the precisely the word for it.  With no sensationalism or overstatement.


----------



## Dekster

I like Grantchester but can't say I am hooked on it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The old George Smiley (Alec Guinness) spy mini-series are great, 'Smiley's People' and 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy'.

...if you like that sort of thing.  Low keyed, cerebral, not a lot of shoot em up or car chases lol.


----------



## Mindful

guno said:


> keeping up appearances
> 
> are you being served
> 
> east enders



The East Enders you get is still in the Stone Age


----------



## MikeK

Harry Dresden said:


> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....


_Copper_ was pretty good.  I watched it when it came around but it seemed to just not come around anymore.


----------



## MikeK

MaryL said:


> The original Poldark. Brideshead Revisited.


I tried to watch _Poldark_ but found it kind of boring.  Too many protracted close-ups of the principal character's profile.  Very cliched, predictable story line and drawn-out sequences.  I gave up on it.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> The old George Smiley (Alec Guinness) spy mini-series are great, 'Smiley's People' and 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy'.
> 
> ...if you like that sort of thing.  Low keyed, cerebral, not a lot of shoot em up or car chases lol.


I _really_ like that sort of thing.   

_Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is excellent!  Perfect everything; cast, script, directing -- everything!


----------



## NYcarbineer

MikeK said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old George Smiley (Alec Guinness) spy mini-series are great, 'Smiley's People' and 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy'.
> 
> ...if you like that sort of thing.  Low keyed, cerebral, not a lot of shoot em up or car chases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I _really_ like that sort of thing.
> 
> _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is excellent!  Perfect everything; cast, script, directing -- everything!
Click to expand...


It was remade as a movie in 2011, with Gary Oldham as George Smiley, and an amazing cast, and I have to say, 
it's very good too.


----------



## MikeK

Mindful said:


> I think PBS will be screening Indian Summers.


I watched _Indian Summers_ on cable.  Pretty good.  It reached what seems to be the final episode in its first season and I've never seen another.  That was about six months ago.


----------



## MikeK

Mindful said:


> [...]
> 
> There is BBC America (not that good, but worth it for The Graham Norton Show) PBS also. But I was surprised to see *Lark Rise to Candleford*  and The Midsomer Murders on a mainstream channel.
> 
> [...]


I liked _Lark Rise to Candleford_ so much I bought the DVD set.  As with _Downton Abbey,_ sad to have it end.


----------



## Harry Dresden

MikeK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> _Copper_ was pretty good.  I watched it when it came around but it seemed to just not come around anymore.
Click to expand...

it was canceled....and left it's fans with a cliff hanger...


----------



## MikeK

Lucy Hamilton said:


> "The Murdoch Mysteries" I've seen some of these, they're not on BBC but on one of the satellite channels that I can't remember name of, but yes, very atmospheric stuff.


I like the _Murdoch Mysteries,_ too, and I watch them whenever one comes around, which is not very often.  And your description of them as "atmospheric stuff" is perfect.  Says it just right.

Compliments.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> There's a lot of British drama hiding out on youtube.
> 
> Jewel in the Crown is rerunning on pbs Sunday nights.
> 
> Life on Mars and the sequel Ashes to Ashes are really good.  Life is on youtube but it's a really bad recording.


_Jewel In The Crown_ is pretty good.


----------



## NYcarbineer

MikeK said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of British drama hiding out on youtube.
> 
> Jewel in the Crown is rerunning on pbs Sunday nights.
> 
> Life on Mars and the sequel Ashes to Ashes are really good.  Life is on youtube but it's a really bad recording.
> 
> 
> 
> _Jewel In The Crown_ is pretty good.
Click to expand...


  The evil Captain Merrick is a character for the ages.


----------



## MikeK

Penelope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, Claudius. Danger UXB. Dr. Who with the scarf (Tom Baker), Doc Martin. Top gear, Antiques road show with Fiona Bruce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Doc Martin too.
Click to expand...

I like _Doc Martin_ for the setting, the little tucked-away place, _Portwenn,_ without which the series would be a crushing bore.  In fact the series should be called _Portwenn._ _Doc Martin_ would be just another peculiar character, no more interesting or entertaining than the goofy cop.


----------



## MikeK

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i watched "Copper" when it was on.....right now "Ripper Street"......and the Doctor....
> 
> 
> 
> _Copper_ was pretty good.  I watched it when it came around but it seemed to just not come around anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was canceled....and left it's fans with a cliff hanger...
Click to expand...

Too bad.  It was worth watching.  Sorry it won't be back.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old George Smiley (Alec Guinness) spy mini-series are great, 'Smiley's People' and 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy'.
> 
> ...if you like that sort of thing.  Low keyed, cerebral, not a lot of shoot em up or car chases lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I _really_ like that sort of thing.
> 
> _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is excellent!  Perfect everything; cast, script, directing -- everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was remade as a movie in 2011, with Gary Oldham as George Smiley, and an amazing cast, and I have to say,
> it's very good too.
Click to expand...

That's the one I mean.  So far I've watched it four times.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


If you have Netflix, some might like Midsomer Murders.  I put it on in the background when working in the computer room.

Not a lot of violence, no nudity, strictly PG-13.

Police murder of the week format.


>>>>


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> The evil Captain Merrick is a character for the ages.


Have you seen the Starz series, _Outlander?_  There is a similarly evil military officer in that story.  Seems to be a subtle cliche in British military fiction.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War


Foyles War is the best.  In the past Danger UXB was a great.
Monarch of the Glen and Waiting for God were fantastic in their first seasons.


----------



## Penelope

MikeK said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I, Claudius. Danger UXB. Dr. Who with the scarf (Tom Baker), Doc Martin. Top gear, Antiques road show with Fiona Bruce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Doc Martin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like _Doc Martin_ for the setting, the little tucked-away place, _Portwenn,_ without which the series would be a crushing bore.  In fact the series should be called _Portwenn._ _Doc Martin_ would be just another peculiar character, no more interesting or entertaining than the goofy cop.
Click to expand...


Yes it is boring really, but it's his dry and unintentional humor I like, and the setting.


----------



## Harry Dresden

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> If you have Netflix, some might like Midsomer Murders.  I put it on in the background when working in the computer room.
> 
> Not a lot of violence, no nudity, strictly PG-13.
> 
> Police murder of the week format.
> 
> 
> >>>>


i have been watching the Murdock Mysteries on netflix....detective stuff around 1900 in Toronto....i like it....


----------



## Mindful

Look out for The Night Manager.

And Undercover.


----------



## NYcarbineer

This popped into my head the other day,

if you like British shows, and you like politics, and you like vintage stuff, I guess you'd call it that,

you might want to check out the nineties mini-series Our Friends in the North

Not the least of which to see some current British stars in their very early career work, like these guys...


----------



## Syriusly

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War



Graham Norton.


----------



## The Great Goose

I liked the old comedies.


----------



## MikeK

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War


I did enjoy Downton Abbey
Call The Midwife
Foyle's War  

along with Lark Rise To Candleford, Gosford Park, and several other British productions.  I enjoyed they all very much and have acquired a preference for the overall British style.  

Regrettably, I've never seen those others you've listed above and I don't know where they are available.  I do get HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Movies and several other major tv entities.  Am I not looking in the right place(s)?  If you can recommend some specific sources, please do.


----------



## MikeK

The Great Goose said:


> I liked the old comedies.


I like the old Sherlock Holmes movies and watch them whenever they come around.  Only those oldies with Basil Rathbone are worth watching.  The newer ones are not.  They lack a critically important _flavor._


----------



## MikeK

Dhara said:


> I tried it but I didn't get into it.  It seemed too American lOL.


What I like about _The Murdoch Mysteries_ is how _unlike_ American police drama they are.  I believe their appeal resides in the way they manage to reflect a Canadian vs American _atmosphere_ which occurs as a comparative innocence and simplicity.


----------



## MikeK

irosie91 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda upset they killed off almost everyone in Torchwood.
> 
> But, since Capt Jack won't die for a few thousand years, It may make a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that there is MORE   "upstairs----/    downstairs"    ?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I didn't watch the original _Upstairs/Downstairs_ (because I was very busy during its time frame) but I did watch (and record) a brief, condensed version of the series.  Based on all I've read and heard the new version is nowhere near as substantive as the original, but it does manage to capture a certain ethos and affords a few interesting, enjoyable hours.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> There's a lot of British drama hiding out on youtube.
> 
> Jewel in the Crown is rerunning on pbs Sunday nights.
> 
> Life on Mars and the sequel Ashes to Ashes are really good.  Life is on youtube but it's a really bad recording.


I am very partial to productions that divert my consciousness to another time and place without resorting to fantasy, which _Jewel In The Crown_ does very effectively.  I enjoyed watching that series.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Seems they have picked the Doctors new companion

Pearl Mackie is Bill, the new 'Doctor Who' companion


----------



## MikeK

OldLady said:


> Last Tango in Halifax
> Doc Martin
> Downton Abby (all done, alas)
> That baking competition is good, too


_Alas,_ is right!  

Watching the final episode of Downton Abbey was like attending the last breath of an old friend.  While I am not partial to fantasy I became thoroughly engrossed with the little world of Downton Abbey and all of its characters and events.  

At some point (when I can afford the luxury) I will buy the DVD set.


----------



## The Great Goose

is ikeK said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it but I didn't get into it.  It seemed too American lOL.
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about _The Murdoch Mysteries_ is how _unlike_ American police drama they are.  I believe their appeal resides in the way they manage to reflect a Canadian vs American _atmosphere_ which occurs as a comparative innocence and simplicity.
Click to expand...

America is exceedingly facsist. When ever Western countries get like that,people protest. But America is not a Western country.


----------



## The Great Goose

MikeK said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Tango in Halifax
> Doc Martin
> Downton Abby (all done, alas)
> That baking competition is good, too
> 
> 
> 
> _Alas,_ is right!
> 
> Watching the final episode of Downton Abbey was like attending the last breath of an old friend.  While I am not partial to fantasy I became thoroughly engrossed with the little world of Downton Abbey and all of its characters and events.
> 
> At some point (when I can afford the luxury) I will buy the DVD set.
Click to expand...

I felt like that about Breaking Bad.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> The old George Smiley (Alec Guinness) spy mini-series are great, 'Smiley's People' and 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy'.
> 
> ...if you like that sort of thing.  Low keyed, cerebral, not a lot of shoot em up or car chases lol.


I found _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ to be the most brilliant and engrossing spy drama I've ever watched.  It took watching it about five times for me to finally tire of the ethos it brilliantly produces.  I'm sure I will watch it again.


----------



## westwall

Dhara said:


> Downton Abbey
> Luther
> Hinterland
> George Gently
> Jack Taylor
> Call The Midwife
> Foyles War










I haven't been hooked on any show since Monty Python.  That I waited for religiously.


----------



## NYcarbineer

MikeK said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of British drama hiding out on youtube.
> 
> Jewel in the Crown is rerunning on pbs Sunday nights.
> 
> Life on Mars and the sequel Ashes to Ashes are really good.  Life is on youtube but it's a really bad recording.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very partial to productions that divert my consciousness to another time and place without resorting to fantasy, which _Jewel In The Crown_ does very effectively.  I enjoyed watching that series.
Click to expand...


You might like 'Lost Empires' then, an 1986 mini series set in 1913.  

This thread is jogging my memory and making me wish I had the ambition to go back and watch alot of the old masterpiece theatre treasures.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> You might like 'Lost Empires' then, an 1986 mini series set in 1913.


Thanks.  I'll watch for it.


----------



## MikeK

The Great Goose said:


> I felt like that about Breaking Bad.


_Breaking Bad_ was truly excellent until the final few episodes when it drifted in incremental steps from the realm of the extreme but possible into utterly absurd fantasy.  It appears this is not uncommon with some really long series.  It seems the writers burn out and paint themselves into a corner when time constraints press them to conceive ending scenarios.  They obviously depart from well-thought-out plots and just pluck nonsensical situations out of the air in fairy tale style.


----------



## MikeK

The Great Goose said:


> America is exceedingly facsist. When ever Western countries get like that,people protest. But America is not a Western country.


I will call that an interesting perception and would like to discuss it with you.  I neither agree nor entirely disagree but would be interested in how you arrived at that conclusion.


----------



## The Great Goose

MikeK said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like that about Breaking Bad.
> 
> 
> 
> _Breaking Bad_ was truly excellent until the final few episodes when it drifted in incremental steps from the realm of the extreme but possible into utterly absurd fantasy.  It appears this is not uncommon with some really long series.  It seems the writers burn out and paint themselves into a corner when time constraints press them to conceive ending scenarios.  They obviously depart from well-thought-out plots and just pluck nonsensical situations out of the air in fairy tale style.
Click to expand...

That happened to me when I tried to write a sequel to The Apecity.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

I loved Heartbeat and still watch it from time to time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock

The Prisoner - original 
I visited "the village" two years ago in Wales
Still intact and open to visitors
Walked that beach
Sat in his apartment
Stood on the green where they had human chess 
God what a place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful

Peaky Blinders series 3 started in UK tonight.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mindful said:


> Peaky Blinders series 3 started in UK tonight.



That's a great show.  I saw season 1.


----------



## Toro

I haven't watched any British TV in awhile, but the last show I really enjoyed was Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## MikeK

Downton Abbey is without equal.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The Shadow Line,   as dark as dark drama gets, with an amazing cast.


----------



## Fiero425

Toro said:


> I haven't watched any British TV in awhile, but the last show I really enjoyed was _*Absolutely Fabulous*_.



Same here! When I was younger, there were quite a few; mostly comedies! Back in the 70's, 80's, & 90's I never missed "Monty Python's Flying Circus, Dave Allen, The Two Ronnies, Agony," and "Are You Being Served?" I was a big fan of *"Doctor Who"* in the day and made sure to tape them all! I now go through the motions for the reboot! My all time fave British program, even though out of production for decades is _"Blake's 7!"_ I've even created blogs as a homage to it; and DW while I was at it! - http://www.childrenofrassilon.com & Children Of Rassilon - Update: I did catch a few episodes of the "Law & Order" production from over there a few years ago!


----------



## HaShev

Doc Martin,
Survivors,
Miranda,
Black Books,
Spy,
Teachers,
Spaced Out,
The Wrong Man,
The Worst Week Of My Life,
Mr. Bean,
The Life & Times of Reginald Perin
all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Orphan black


----------



## jon_berzerk

top gear


----------

